# Crazy = Best?



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

In your life experience, have you found that the most attractive women were the craziest?

Have you found that the craziest ones were the best sexual partners?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

https://youtu.be/hKWmFWRVLlU


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

No and no.

And I don't care how good they are in bed if their crazy every other way then its a deal braker.


----------



## AussieRN (Mar 28, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> https://youtu.be/hKWmFWRVLlU


Its actually frighteningly accurate. Love it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

BioFury said:


> In your life experience, have you found that the most attractive women were the craziest?
> 
> Have you found that the craziest ones were the best sexual partners?


*Not really!*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

BioFury said:


> In your life experience, have you found that the most attractive women were the craziest?
> 
> Have you found that the craziest ones were the best sexual partners?


In my life I have been lucky enough to date some incredible looking women.I dated an Olympic swimmer for a while,I have dated numerous models including some well known ones and I had a fwb arrangement with a well known tv presenter.
My girlfriend is the best looking woman I have ever seen,a five foot ten gym instructor who could give an erection to a corpse.
The best sex I ever had was with a Japanese woman I met in NY and had an on/off relationship for about a year.Think Lucy Liu from Kill Bill.She never once gave me any hint as to whether she even liked me.When I rang her she would only answer if she felt like it and I have no idea if she was seeing other guys(nor do I care).But the sex...she was insatiable.And crazy!


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh God YES!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

AussieRN said:


> Fozzy said:
> 
> 
> > https://youtu.be/hKWmFWRVLlU
> ...


I love how this man, who was maybe a 5 in his best years (20 years ago) claims that men simply shouldn't date any woman who is less than a 5 on the hot scale.

I need to make a new graph showing where men think they are relative to other men in attractiveness, and where they actually are according to women, and thus show what sex rank number most men should actually be dating in.

And then we can add the loser/creep factor on top of it, and voila! A new and more useful graph than the hot crazy matrix. We can call it the not-hot loser/creep matrix. 

And of course there's the less than huge penis size to worry about. That's going to make the matrix pretty complicated but still necessary for us women to make an informed decision.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I've never dated crazy, but I had a friend who did. 

NOTHING is worth crazy. There is no woman on earth attractive enough that I would date her if I thought she was crazy. 

The only crazy / hot correlation I've seen is that enough men are smart enough to avoid crazy that there is a higher chance that a hot woman who is also crazy will be available.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Ha! Gotta love the hot/crazy graph. In reality, though, a couple of the "craziest" women I've had sex with were among the least inhibited and most sexually adventurous. Both made it to the "highlights reel" mentioned in another thread. Fortunately, the sanest and hottest woman I've ever known is even better, so the nut-cases don't own that market.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> I love how this man, who was maybe a 5 in his best years (20 years ago) claims that men simply shouldn't date any woman who is less than a 5 on the hot scale.
> 
> I need to make a new graph showing where men think they are relative to other men in attractiveness, and where they actually are according to women, and thus show what sex rank number most men should actually be dating in.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! Could you post it ranking guys from TAM based on their posts? 🤔


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Actually I have found school teachers to be the best at sex. I had a girlfriend for 30 years that I shared with my wife. She was into any fetish you can think of. When I was in Australia I hooked up with a school teacher who ended up being fired for not going to work for a week because she was with me. We had sex a few times a day and she was up for anything too. I did date a crazy married women once. Did not know she was married because she wore no band or had a white mark. She was just dumped by her boyfriend of 10 years and was looking for a new playmate. I sensed that there was something not right about her and with a little Q&A she told me that she had to take several different medications to not go off the deep end. She told me that I would not like her off of her medication. I was on anti depressants so her medications did not bother me. Then one day a man shows up and says he is her husband. He thought I was her long affair boyfriend but we had not done more than make out twice in a car. 

The very next day she calls me up to meet her in a motel and wants me to do anal with her to get back at her husband since she never did that with anyone. I asked about her husband and all she said was that she took care of him. She begged for his forgiveness and had make up sex with him. I told her that she was out of her mind if she thought I was going to date her under the circumstances. Then the stalking began and the late night phones calls that only said, "Goodnight my love." Back then there were no cell phones or even caller ID so I had to change my phone number. One night I came home and there was a rose on my doorstep. Then she would show up wherever I was. I changed the time I went to and left work but she always caught up with me in a few days. Once I was sitting on a bus next to a guy and she got on it and asked the guy next to me if she could sit next to her boyfriend. We talked and she wanted to go and have sex after we arrived at our bus stop. She offered me all kinds of sexual acts but I said no. I finally moved out of State to get away from her. There were also no stalking laws back then and the police could not do anything unless she assaulted me. That was my one and only experience with crazy. Now school teachers and others who look ultra conservative and do are not sexually aggressive, are another thing. The best I ever had for just a night though was a model in town for a photoshoot. Most women I had sex with were not very experience outside of vanilla sex. This woman kept up with me and I even did something with her that she never did before. But it was just one night while the teachers were around for a long time.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> In my life I have been lucky enough to date some incredible looking women.I dated an Olympic swimmer for a while,I have dated numerous models including some well known ones and I had a fwb arrangement with a well known tv presenter.
> My girlfriend is the best looking woman I have ever seen,a five foot ten gym instructor who could give an erection to a corpse.
> The best sex I ever had was with a Japanese woman I met in NY and had an on/off relationship for about a year.Think Lucy Liu from Kill Bill.She never once gave me any hint as to whether she even liked me.When I rang her she would only answer if she felt like it and I have no idea if she was seeing other guys(nor do I care).But the sex...she was insatiable.And crazy!


I grew up in an all black neighborhood in rural Iowa and got beat down with chains every day as I tried to feed the cows until one day, I became a martial arts master and ripped the chain out of my assailant's hands and beat him - and his friends - with it. I basically ran middle school after that. I was such a good martial artist a martial arts master from some super secret place in Tibet visited me in my barn to test a super powerful move on me. Guess what, he failed to knock me over. Miyagi was wicked impressed with my abilities. No one had apparently ever withstood Miyagi's super powerful move before me. He swore me to secrecy because he was hella embarrassed. I did not want to shame him. Miyagi was not his real name. I made it up to protect his identity. 

My family was super poor and jobs were scarce so I turned into a male hooker. I don't know how it happened because there was no internet back then but girls from all over the Midwest St Louis, Kansas City, Chicago would somehow find their way on the gravel road in front of my house...how they knew I lived a 1/2 west of the Old Beatty place is beyond me. Anyway, one lady was so impressed she bought me an Audi.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

BioFury said:


> In your life experience, have you found that the most attractive women were the craziest?
> 
> Have you found that the craziest ones were the best sexual partners?




The problem is most guys are very visually stimulated. So when we see hot ladies, we go crazy. When we date these hot ladies and have sex, we finally realize, "the hotter they are, the more trouble they are."


That's been my life experience. If you see a real hottie, she knows she is a hottie and uses that to her advantage and not in a good way.


Is the sex amazing with a hottie? No. They have hangups and are picky.


If you marry a woman who is average looking and could even lose some weight, chances are she will make much more of an effort in the bedroom and won't be a pain in the butt.








Just my 2 cents.


A good friend of mine started dating a real hottie. She had a lot of guy friends, flirted and drove him crazy. Turns out she is extremely controlling to the point he can't joke about other hot ladies or even look at them. When she wants sex, he must have sex with her or she gets mad. She got pregnant to get this guy and now they have two kids.


It would be nice to date and marry a real hottie who loves adventurous sex often...........would be nice.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

BioFury said:


> In your life experience, have you found that the most attractive women were the craziest?
> 
> Have you found that the craziest ones were the best sexual partners?


In my personal experience they, super hot women, were certinaly more vain and selfish. I wouldn't necessarily describe them as crazy just because they are good looking. I think crazy comes in hot and plain packages for both men and women.

sexualy I think women who aren't hung up about sex to be hot and desirable...I wouldn't describe them as crazy. Crazy to me are those who use sex as a manipulation tool or a weapon. I have no clue why guys date those types.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

What are some indications of crazy?

They say whatever they want to other people even if it's rude?

They take huge risks in their personal security and expect others to help them out? For example, chatting up men in a far too suggestive manner?

They wait until the last minute to do anything done ....... get work done; get to the airport......

They wear highly suggestive clothing?



Or add your own manifestation of what makes a woman "crazy."


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Crazy comes in a variety of forms:

Friend of mine's girlfriend would easily get upset: Once we were in line for a concert, talking about what we would do if we the lottery. Just random BS. He said "fast women and fast cars". His girlfriend went completely nonlinear about how he was saying she wasn't good enough for him etc. Lots of other things would send her over the edge. 

Knew another woman who would just haul off and hit her boyfriend hard. She was small, he was large, so people saw it as funny, but it was physical abuse. She was the same one who had plastic surgery despite being one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen. 

There was a woman who always needed rescuing. Nothing wrong with asking for help if you get stuck - but she was regularly calling her FB to get her because she ran out of gas, or had some other minor emergency that required him to drive along way to help. 


To be clear, crazy is NOT limited to women. I've known a number of crazy men as well. One now is the husband of a very good friend of mine. About 10 years ago the high tech company he was working for went under due to some illegal actions by the CFO - who fled the country. He was so upset by the unfairness of the world that he decided to never work again and have his wife support him. Thing is - he only worked there 2 years and even with the collapse he was able to get out of his options for 2 MILLION dollars. poor baby. 




















NextTimeAround said:


> What are some indications of crazy?
> 
> They say whatever they want to other people even if it's rude?
> 
> ...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Haiku said:


> I grew up in an all black neighborhood in rural Iowa and got beat down with chains every day as I tried to feed the cows until one day, I became a martial arts master and ripped the chain out of my assailant's hands and beat him - and his friends - with it. I basically ran middle school after that. I was such a good martial artist a martial arts master from some super secret place in Tibet visited me in my barn to test a super powerful move on me. Guess what, he failed to knock me over. Miyagi was wicked impressed with my abilities. No one had apparently ever withstood Miyagi's super powerful move before me. He swore me to secrecy because he was hella embarrassed. I did not want to shame him. Miyagi was not his real name. I made it up to protect his identity.
> 
> My family was super poor and jobs were scarce so I turned into a male hooker. I don't know how it happened because there was no internet back then but girls from all over the Midwest St Louis, Kansas City, Chicago would somehow find their way on the gravel road in front of my house...how they knew I lived a 1/2 west of the Old Beatty place is beyond me. Anyway, one lady was so impressed she bought me an Audi.


THAT was hilarious! :laugh:


----------

